# Roof of Heaven owners....which skin to match??



## mstrey12 (Dec 30, 2009)

For all the Oberon Roof of Heaven owners out there, I was wondering what skin you chose to match this cover.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My ROF is in the saddle color, and this is my Quest skin:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mstrey12 said:


> For all the Oberon Roof of Heaven owners out there, I was wondering what skin you chose to match this cover. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Which color do you have? Give us a few more clues to your style. Do you want matchy matchy or something just to coordinate?


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the sky blue ROH cover with this skin -


----------



## mstrey12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry about that, I should have included more information.  I have decided on the Purple Roof of Heaven cover and was having a hard time trying to find a skin that went with that theme.  Great suggestions so far - I really appreciate the input.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the purple ROH and Lily decal, but I find that the lily decal, the way mine is cut, has not enough purple hue and too much dark hue.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

There are so many beautiful skins that coordinate so well with this cover...a few I like that are kinda all over the place in theme:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you click on purple in the Decalgirl webpage (on left side of page), it brings up all the skins that have any purple in them, although I see a few that I didn't think looked purple.

Here is one of them:










I have the purple Roof of Heaven cover, but I have two other covers (one navy Oberon and one pink M-Edge) and I have this skin which just has a touch of purple (on the front it's only on a stem) that is lighter than my very dark purple Oberon cover:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the Lily Decalgirl skin, which I think would look great with the purple ROH:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Van Gogh's Irises with my purple ROH. It also goes nicely with my red Gingko.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have the Sky Blue ROH and the Waterfall DG skin. It looks gorgeous together.


----------



## mstrey12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for the great ideas!  All of your suggestions were fantastic - I didn't realize you could search Decalgirl by color.  I think I've decided on Starry Night and I'm going to try it in the matte finish.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Fab choice!  Would love to see the combo in action!


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

nice choice! i think the matte will look nice


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> My ROF is in the saddle color, and this is my Quest skin:


very awesome


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to suggest Starry Night.  Can't wait to see how great it looks.
deb


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the Purple ROH cover and a skin from MyTego. I have a lowly (but still lovely!) K1 but I thought I'd share my combo anyway since it's purple (my favorite color!)


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

can't remember how to make a skin picture link, but I was thinking of Celestial

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19998


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm getting ready to purchase the ROH in sky blue and if I do go ahead and pull the trigger (hopefully tomorrow) I will
be purchasing this skin:


I also already own this bag:
http://borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/344/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/flowers-in-the-attic-ereader-travel-bag

hoping it all ties in together


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

like that quest skin


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Such a cool, abstract skin!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Such a cool, abstract skin!!!


Definitely.


----------

